# Ireland - has anyone done Donor Egg IVF with SIMS? Any advice?



## MrsGoo (May 18, 2014)

Hi everyone. Just wondering has anyone had experience with the SIMS clinic in Dublin? We've had a very tough 11 years, 3 rounds of failed IVF using own eggs, 2 miscarriages after getting pregnant naturally..tried everything. Have had a break from it all the last 3 years but ready to go again but have been advised that Donor Egg is the best option for us.  The upside of doing it with SIMS is you don't have to travel as I get anxious and stressed.
If anyone has done this with SIMS I'd love to hear your story .. do you have any advice?
Thank you


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi MrsGoo, I can't help with your question unfortunately but my partner and I are also starting to consider the donor egg route and one clinic we are interested in is SIMS in Dublin.  Did you ever get any further information?


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

I haven't been a patient of sims but a close friend did a donor cycle with them. They got 7 blasts, transferred 2 and are heavily pregnant! Her dh sperm was frozen sent to Spain to fertilise the donors fresh eggs. Left go to blast, frozen and delivered back to sims dublin. She has found  them great as she had lining issues and they eventually tweeked the right protocol for her, allowing her to eventually get to transfer those lovely blasts. They refused to transfer under 7mm.  They were expensive but travelling abroad was not an option for them. . I wish you both the best of luck!


----------

